# Anterior or posterior placenta or both??



## arj

I have one anterior and one posterior placenta, is that always the case with frat twins?????

Also what is the gender of your babies and where is the placenta/s?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, I had anterior and posterior too and I had two boys. It can be any combination with twins, and will have no reflection on gender lol x


----------



## Debbie82

My fraternal boys both have an anterior placenta.

I'm guessing you're just itching to know the sex:haha: xx


----------



## AngelUK

I have both, anterior (not low) and posterior (not low) and I am having 2 boys too. I don't think the position means anything in terms of gender. I remember how impatient I was to find out lol but I had to wait till my 20 week scan :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Think arj is desperate for ANY sign hers might be one of each lol. I've heard that if you accidentally wear your knickers inside out, it means boy/girl lol. Sorry arj, just teasing hun :laugh2:


----------



## KELLYBD

Mine were the same, my girl's was posterior and my boys anterior (i think) whichever I couldn't feel him kick that much until later on in the pregnancy xx


----------



## arj

lizziedripping said:


> Think arj is desperate for ANY sign hers might be one of each lol. I've heard that if you accidentally wear your knickers inside out, it means boy/girl lol. Sorry arj, just teasing hun :laugh2:

I'm gonna try it... =D 

Yea I do wanna know the sexes bad but mainly just curious to see if there's any pattern in placenta placement. Even if 99 % of boys had anterior placentas, I would still wait for my scan to start going out and buying clothes! 
Seems like its dragging on for ages tho, everyone else seems to know the sex of their twins and not me by nearly 18 weeks!


----------



## _Vicky_

Do you know what i don't even know!!!!!!


----------



## menb

lizziedripping said:


> Think arj is desperate for ANY sign hers might be one of each lol. I've heard that if you accidentally wear your knickers inside out, it means boy/girl lol. Sorry arj, just teasing hun :laugh2:

Ha!!!!!!! :laugh2:


----------

